# What kinda poop is this



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Pictures would help----Need poop pics!


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

WirelessG said:


> It shows up on my back porch, which is covered with 12' ceilings. They are about 1" long and 5/16" in diameter. Toads? Bats? Any ideas?


I thought I had attached it....here it is....trying to do this from my phone, so I'm over my head


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks like raccoon poop to me.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I have an iron fence in the backyard, so only a small/juvenile animal can get in.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

epson said:


> Looks like raccoon poop to me.


:thumbup:

Definitely looks like omnivore poop.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

WirelessG said:


> I have an iron fence in the backyard, so only a small/juvenile animal can get in.


Those buggers can climb almost anything…


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Don't you think it's small for a racoon?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

WirelessG said:


> Don't you think it's small for a racoon?


Well you can look at the contents of the poop and try to spot any poorly digested seeds and peelings of seasonal fruits which are usually present. Insects, such as grasshoppers and crickets would be apparent if you have them in your area. 
You can also look around your property for other evidence that raccoons are hanging around to help verify that what you have found is actually raccoon poop. Look for overturned trashcans and other mischievous activities that indicate the presence of raccoons as those buggers can and will do a lot of damage.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Poop identifying is not my thing but there are a couple things you can do to find your answer. You can get in there and inspect the contents, or you can set up a temporary motion activated camera.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I can't bring myself to perform a poop necropsy. 

No overturned trash cans in the neighborhood. Everyone keeps their trash in their garage until trash day.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

WirelessG said:


> I can't bring myself to perform a poop necropsy.
> 
> No overturned trash cans in the neighborhood. Everyone keeps their trash in their garage until trash day.


Well you already have (a.k.a) raccoon poop on your property. Some other things to look for are:

1) Any loud thumping noises heard in the attic at dusk and at dawn.
2)  A chattering sound, similar to birds chirping is heard in the chimney (baby raccoons may be present).
3) Your Lawns dug up as raccoons search for insect larvae and grubs to eat.
4) Raccoons are usually active after dark so if you have a motion sensor light you will notice it going on and off during the night.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

The suggestions about analyzing the fecal pellet are on the money. Valuable info will be gleaned by looking for seeds, hair, fur, bones, fiber, etc. It is not large enough for raccoon. Are you finding them one at a time as pictured? As opposed to a small pile or trail? It is mindful of an "owl pellet", but I can't imagine an owl roosting on a porch. Maybe another raptor. Are there rafters overtop of the droppings to serve as a perch? Keep looking at different times of night. The sensor/camera idea is very good. 

Bat droppings are very uneven and shiny; not smooth and rounded, but there is usually more. The size you describe is too large for bats though.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, they are lone turds. I have two ceiling fans, but I find turds in random places. There are often one or two toads on my porch at night. When I let my dog out I turn on the outside lights and the toads come to cash in on the bugs.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

And here is how the fans are situated. A predator bird doesn't get a very good view from these fans (although regular birds like to stoop there at night from time to time)


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

We love your porch Gus, I mean Wireless.

I'm not thinking birds now. I wonder if it is the toads maybe. Don't know much about reptiles, amphibians, etc.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

PAbugman said:


> We love your porch Gus, I mean Wireless.
> 
> I'm not thinking birds now. I wonder if it is the toads maybe. Don't know much about reptiles, amphibians, etc.


That would be a powerful big toad to leave a turd that size


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I still can't bring myself to perform a turd necropsy. Theres no noises or chattering to suggest raccoons. No digging, no signs of a ground creature other than the toads. I googles toad poop the other night and it seems to match the size and shape. 

As for the porch ceiling - thanks. I like it too. As with most things on this house what sounded good as an idea proved to cost more than I expected. On top of that it buckled and I had to rip it apart and redo it. The brick columns started to crack because the mortar slopped in tight against the PT posts and humidity made the posts expand. Paid a mason to tear those down along with the arches and redo them *sigh*


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Home ownership, gotta love ( or hate it):laughing:


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

*poop*

look's like rat poop to me. I didn't see any size mention?? A big rat big poop small one little smaller poop. Any way it is crap


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

del schisler said:


> look's like rat poop to me. I didn't see any size mention?? A big rat big poop small one little smaller poop. Any way it is crap


 

about 1" long and 5/16" in diameter


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't believe that it is rodent; not well-formed and rounded and only one at a time. I'm voting for the toad theory.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

does it look like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=HK&hl=zh-TW&v=CYG8Nn2UwAs


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Irrefutable proof - you located and found guilty the culprit!


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You’re welcome. Now I’ll leave you to clean up the mess…:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow,I guess I have been proven wrong for the first time.:whistling2: Who would have thought that could come out of a toad?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, it did look like something walked or hopped/jumped off of it. :thumbsup:


----------

